# Disney Extern....



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey all,

So I am very excited that I start mt extern at Disney world Orlando on tuesday!

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with Disney? Im not sure exactly where I will be in the resort yet.

Thanx,

Mike


----------



## ashleynicole (Feb 15, 2010)

I cant help you cause I dont know
but I have to ask you
how did you get that?
I havent started school...yet I start in June
but that was something that I wanted to do

sorry I cant answer your question


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

Ashleynicole,

The chef recruiter actually came to my school and I interviwed for the extern. Being excepted/declined took longer than I had expected but it all worked out. If You have anymore questions please feel free to pm me ask here whatever u like.

P.S Good luck in school

Mike


----------



## alerta (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Mike, 

Just wanted to ask, how long did it take from the time you had the interview to the time you were accepted. I have my interview this thursday, but have also looked into other places for to extern. i wouldnt want to wait months to find out i dont get accepted. thanks for the help.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All they want is cheap labor. And they teach you glorified fast food with the exception of 2 outlets. I know a few students who went their.


----------

